# Processor speed comparison



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

I ran across this chart comparing processor speed of DVRs


----------



## fryguy503 (Sep 3, 2009)

Tulsa1 said:


> I ran across this chart comparing processor speed of DVRs


Nice piece of info but is this just the raw power of the processors? If so that doesn't really take into effect the OS that these are running and how that effects the precived speed of the system.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I think that's why its called a Processor Speed Comparison and not a System Thruput Comparison.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Still, it would suggest that the 922 would have less of the annoying one or two second delays I see on the 722. You know, changing FF speeds, changing menus, etc.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Perhaps, or perhaps processor time ends up be chewed up by Sling functions. Who knows? Since they don't show a 612, I have nothing to compare.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Also, processor speed has little to do with the rest of the system. Encoding and decoding is very likely hardware based, which means it's dedicated and separate from the processor itself and thus has little to no bearing on actual performance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OP pick the chart from DTV forum[future TiVo] and planted into dish forum. Noe we have parallel discussion about same aspects.
So reposting here:



> Originally Posted by Mike Greer
> The chart doesn't seem to be of much use on gauging speed...
> 
> The Dish Network 622 is a boat-load faster than the HR20 in reality but on the chart they are the same!


Because:
a) it's the same chip (BCM7038) and the chart took just one part of it - CPU
b) they pick just one tests - calculating some math.

But you can't compare 622 and HR20 by CPU throughput - it's just one part of "DUAL HD DIGITAL VIDEO SYSTEM-ON-CHIP"; add to that different stream ideology (dish using world standard - DVB, DTV - his own architecture of system data). Add to that other significant piece - code (FW), structures, etc.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually I picked it up from a Washington Post techy blog


----------

